# Plastic Chisel Handles



## bobro (Oct 24, 2014)

Yeah I love plastic handles on chisels, specifically that translucent cellulose acetate like the old yellow Stanley chisels. There were blue handled chisels like that too (translucent CA). The first chisel I ever used was like that- maybe a rebranded Stanley 61, in blue, for Craftsman or something, don't know. Cellulose acetate feels good, looks good, and is strong. When it gets old it smells like your tight leather pants after a wild night out on the town, but that's alright, too.

But I'm not finding new chisels like that, except for the new Stanley "fatmax", which has a through-tang but looks to be the same material. Anyone opinions on those? They're not in the stores where I live.

Two Cherries make a cellulose acetate handled line, but it's not the beautiful translucent kind. Found that one of the British manufacturers has a line with such handles, but I don't have any experience with the steel whereas Two Cherries I know and trust.

I figure you guys will know if there are any new chisels handled like that, or more about vintage chisels with that kind of handle.

edit- oh, I mean bench chisels. I know there are cheap carpentry chisels with translucent PVC handles.


----------



## ElChe (Sep 28, 2014)

New chisels with translucent handles are going to be sketchy. I think Stanley made some everlasting chisels with the cool yellow translucent handles. Decent not awesome chisels. I'd suggest go vintage?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Yard sale find









Might fit into a small set of these. Have from 1/2" on up to this $0.50 wide chisel..


----------



## carver1942 (Sep 25, 2013)

If you had to work with chisels with plastic handles all day you wouldn't like them so much. My dad, a carpenter all his life told me when I was young to never purchase chisels or any tool with a handle that were made of plastic or were painted. He said they would cause your hands to blister. Later in life I found this to be true. Plastic does not absorb perspiration like wood does. You will seldom if at all see woodcarvers or woodworking tradesmen using tools with plastic handles. For occasional use they are fine, and they are attractive, but if used for long periods, wood handles are best. JMHO
regards
Ed


----------



## bobro (Oct 24, 2014)

Yeah, that's the kind of thing I mean, bandit 571.

I think the old Stanley with the yellow handles were good chisels, ElChe. I'm looking for "high grade beaters" so to speak, so I can do bulk and rough stuff, but do it well, and save my Two Cherries for finer stuff.

Looking on the internet, I found a chisel I remember from my beardless youth and now can identify- it was a Millers Falls with red Permaloid handle. Last picture on the page here:

http://norsewoodsmith.com/book/export/html/46


----------



## jdh122 (Sep 8, 2010)

Lee Valley sells butt chisels that look a lot like that. It's not the Veritas line, not their fancy new metal and it doesn't specify where they're made (so probably China rather than Canada). On the plus side, you won't have to sell a kidney to be able to afford one:

http://www.leevalley.com/en/Wood/page.aspx?p=30029&cat=1,41504


----------



## bobro (Oct 24, 2014)

> If you had to work with chisels with plastic handles all day you wouldn t like them so much. My dad, a carpenter all his life told me when I was young to never purchase chisels or any tool with a handle that were made of plastic or were painted. He said they would cause your hands to blister. Later in life I found this to be true. Plastic does not absorb perspiration like wood does. You will seldom if at all see woodcarvers or woodworking tradesmen using tools with plastic handles. For occasional use they are fine, and they are attractive, but if used for long periods, wood handles are best. JMHO
> regards
> Ed
> 
> - carver1942


I get that, but do you think acrylic-infused handles are any better in that respect? I doubt it, but I bet no one would ever say so:

http://www.bluesprucetoolworks.com/#!bench-chisels/c1upi


----------



## bobro (Oct 24, 2014)

> Lee Valley sells butt chisels that look a lot like that. It s not the Veritas line, not their fancy new metal and it doesn t specify where they re made (so probably China rather than Canada). On the plus side, you won t have to sell a kidney to be able to afford one:
> 
> http://www.leevalley.com/en/Wood/page.aspx?p=30029&cat=1,41504
> 
> - jdh122


Alright! I wonder if it's PVC rather than cellulose actate though- cellulose acetate feels good, while new Chinese chisels have PVC which doesn't feel organic at all. But that's the kind of chisels I'm thinking about- quality enough blade for plenty of bench work but double for carpentry, pound on them etc.

Thanks- I had been under the impression that Lee Valley was all Rolls Royce stuff.


----------



## jdh122 (Sep 8, 2010)

Not sure about the kind of plastic. But I was pretty sure they sold regular sized chisels in the same line - hunted around a bit and managed to find them. Apparently they're made in Japan. It specifies that the handles are made from a butyrate compound, no idea what that means.

http://www.leevalley.com/en/Wood/page.aspx?p=30028&cat=1,41504,43500&ap=1


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Look on ebay for used or NOS Record/Marples
"splitproof" chisels. I believe they are still 
warranted for life.

They are easy to sharpen and resist rusting. They
don't hold an edge like a fine high carbon chisel
will however.

Eskiltuna/Berg made or makes very fine plastic
handles chisels. They sell for high prices on
ebay. I do not know if they are really so 
fabulous or just very good quality and collectible.


----------



## bobro (Oct 24, 2014)

> Not sure about the kind of plastic. But I was pretty sure they sold regular sized chisels in the same line - hunted around a bit and managed to find them. Apparently they re made in Japan. It specifies that the handles are made from a butyrate compound, no idea what that means.
> 
> http://www.leevalley.com/en/Wood/page.aspx?p=30028&cat=1,41504,43500&ap=1
> 
> - jdh122


That's it- CAB, cellulose acetate butyrate. Good prices.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

I bought this New Old Stock Marples set from ebay a couple years ago. They've been everything I've ever needed in a set of bench chisels. I like the handles well enough. You might still be able to find a set.


----------



## bobro (Oct 24, 2014)

> Look on ebay for used or NOS Record/Marples
> "splitproof" chisels. I believe they are still
> warranted for life.
> 
> ...


Thanks- I found this:

http://www.axminster.co.uk/marples-irwin-m373-splitproof-bevel-edge-chisel

Pricewise it would work out about the same as Two Cherries for me- the Lee Valley chisels would be best to pick up next time I'm in the US and just put them in the check-in luggage.

Well there are a lot more possibilities than I had thought.


----------



## 12strings (Nov 15, 2011)

I bought the Yellow-handled chisels from Harbor frieght 6 years ago, and have used them as my only set of chisels ever since. They take and hold an edge pretty well. (Don't buy the wooden handled set…It's a completely different metal…will likely curl over the edge the first time you use them.)


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

I echo Lorens thoughts.


----------



## Chris208 (Mar 8, 2012)

I have a 6 piece set of the Marples Splitproof chisels tedstor posted. They hold an edge ok, and sharpen well, but are really top heavy due to the weight of the plastic handle. They wear out my wrists if I use them for fine work, gripping near the tip of the chisel.

I hope to replace the handles with wood someday.


----------

